

1937 photos of the world's first (and last?) automatic grocery store 'Keedoozle' - fvbock
http://www.life.com/gallery/60261/life-looks-back-automatic-grocery#index/1

======
fvbock
kind of amazing to see they had "high server load" problems with the systems
already back then :)

and hat-tip to the guys who had the idea and balls to try it in that time!

